# Echange d'iPhone XS



## HarveySpecter (22 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voila je voudrai un petit renseignement auprès des habitués de la marque, j'ai reçus mon iPhone XS hier mais lors de son déballage j'ai constaté une belle marque sur la tranche du bas a cote du port Lightning j'ai décidé de tenter de l'enlever en frottant avec un microfibre, mais cela n'a a eu aucun effet.

J'ai donc décidé de téléphoner au SAV Apple ou je suis tomber sur quelqu'un de très gentille j'ai fais part de mon problème et ma proposé soit un remboursement ou un échange, j'ai opté pour le changement.

ma question est la suivante aurai je un téléphone neuf comme si j'avais effectué une nouvelle commande ou bien aurai je un appareil reconditionné ?


Merci d'avance de vos réponses futures.

Excellente journée a vous tous.


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2018)

Vu que l'appareil est récent. il est techniquement impossible que tu reçoives un appareil reconditionné.


----------



## HarveySpecter (22 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour Gwen,

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse et gentillesse.

Bien cordialement


----------



## bidikman (23 Septembre 2018)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Voila je voudrai un petit renseignement auprès des habitués de la marque, j'ai reçus mon iPhone XS hier mais lors de son déballage j'ai constaté une belle marque sur la tranche du bas a cote du port Lightning j'ai décidé de tenter de l'enlever en frottant avec un microfibre, mais cela n'a a eu aucun effet.
> 
> ...


Bonjour avez-vous envoyé votre téléphone car je crois que jais la même chose sur mon xs max, avez-vous une photo de la rayure ?
Voici celle que jais....
Du coup jésuite à le renvoyé 3 semaines avant que les stock Apple revienne s'est chaud.


----------



## HarveySpecter (24 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas pris de photo de la rayure, après l'entretien téléphonique avec l'assistance Apple j'ai convenu l'échange du produit, donc je les retourner ce matin dans un point UPS.

Concernant vos photos je penserais plus a un choque qu'une rayure non ?


Cordialement


----------



## bidikman (24 Septembre 2018)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas pris de photo de la rayure, après l'entretien téléphonique avec l'assistance Apple j'ai convenu l'échange du produit, donc je les retourner ce matin dans un point UPS.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, non pas de choc, dès l'ouverture de la boite je luis ai mis une protection silicone et un verre trempé, à l’œil nu on ne voie pratiquement pas peux être pour ca que je ne l’ai pas vue au départ.

Enfin pas souci je le renvois jai effectué une demande de retour via UPS.


----------



## HarveySpecter (25 Septembre 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> Bonjour, non pas de choc, dès l'ouverture de la boite je luis ai mis une protection silicone et un verre trempé, à l’œil nu on ne voie pratiquement pas peux être pour ca que je ne l’ai pas vue au départ.
> 
> Enfin pas souci je le renvois jai effectué une demande de retour via UPS.



Bonjour,

Vous avez bien fait. j'espère que le prochaine sera le bon pour vous.

Bonne journée


----------



## bidikman (25 Septembre 2018)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous avez bien fait. j'espère que le prochaine sera le bon pour vous.
> 
> Bonne journée


Merci à vous et bonne chance aussi


----------



## mazenn (25 Septembre 2018)

J'ai donc décidé de téléphoner au SAV Apple ou je suis tomber sur quelqu'un de très gentille j'ai fais part de mon problème et ma proposé soit un remboursement ou un échange, j'ai opté pour le changement.


----------



## daffyb (25 Septembre 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> à l’œil nu on ne voiet pratiquement pas


il est donc ou le problème ???


----------



## HarveySpecter (1 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

iPhone reçu apres avoir demander un échange, problème d'écran bien jaune malgré le True Tone désactivé. Suis je en droit de demander un remboursement et non plus un échange, car je sature un peu de tout c'est petit problème.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses.

Cordialement


----------



## Starrk (1 Octobre 2018)

HarveySpecter a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> iPhone reçu apres avoir demander un échange, problème d'écran bien jaune malgré le True Tone désactivé. Suis je en droit de demander un remboursement et non plus un échange, car je sature un peu de tout c'est petit problème.
> 
> ...



Salut, 
Oui bien sur que tu peux demander un remboursement, du moment que l'iPhone échangé en premier tu l'as acheté en Apple store. 
Et sur le modèle d’échange tu as de nouveau 14 jours pour te faire remboursé.


----------



## HarveySpecter (1 Octobre 2018)

Starrk a dit:


> Salut,
> Oui bien sur que tu peux demander un remboursement, du moment que l'iPhone échangé en premier tu l'as acheté en Apple store.
> Et sur le modèle d’échange tu as de nouveau 14 jours pour te faire remboursé.


Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.

A y est demande de reboursement demandé.


----------



## bidikman (1 Octobre 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> il est donc ou le problème ???


Bas écoute le problem il est sur la photo et entouré en rouge ...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

*Je déplace rien a faire sur ce topic *
*Merci *


----------



## daffyb (1 Octobre 2018)

bidikman a dit:


> Bas écoute le problem il est sur la photo et entouré en rouge ...


'chui daltonien alors le rond rouge, je ne l'avais pas vu, et donc…


bidikman a dit:


> à l’œil nu on ne voiet pratiquement pas


----------



## bidikman (1 Octobre 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> 'chui daltonien alors le rond rouge, je ne l'avais pas vu, et donc…


et donc?


----------

